# new dinotte light looks interesting



## suvowner (Oct 17, 2006)

dual quad !!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like 8XPG's to me, first for Dinotte. Where did you find the photo? Couldn't see on there website. Betty, look out


----------



## suvowner (Oct 17, 2006)

my inbox !!!!

no specs yet, but i would worry about run time......1200L is 2 hours...


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

If they are infact XPG's,an 8 cell 10ahr will give 3 hours on full power.My 6 cell powers 7 XPG's on full for aprox 165 minutes. Would be more concerned on the size of the lamphead as were looking at two Wilmas here.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I'm more interested in what kind of driver menu it will have. 

It would be nice if.....

One, there was a switch that allowed you to use only one, the other or both quads at the same time.

Two, if...Dinotte really is using the Cree emitters?? :skep: If so it would be great if you could order it with the emitter/optics that you want per quad. :ihih: If so, I might really be interested in this new offering. :thumbsup:


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

I should have this early next week. Spoke to Rob on upgrading my older Dinotte lights and ended up getting one of the 1200+ lights. If I remember correctly should get 3 hours on high using their 4-cell battery. Part of the redesign was performance based (throw and width), but part was to ensure efficient battery use and to ensure heat wasn't a problem.

Super stoked to try it out.

Oh as to the size, it is somewhere between the size of the 400 and the 800L. Might even be smaller than the 600L

Not certain on LED types used, but one side has lenses geared to flood, the other to throw. Hopefully I am getting this all correct. If anyone from Dinotte reads these boards it would be good to have additional info made available.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Yummy mummy, would love to hear more info with beam shots to boot!


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

please pretty please post some beam shots and pics of the light!!!!!


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

How much $?

I'm definitely interested in seeing this bad boy. Hopefully the tint is warmer than what Dinotte has traditionally used.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Interesting, but not giving up the Betty for this. I still would love to see some beamshots.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

I think is 479$ and apparently run time is 2.5h in high, 5h in med and 10h in low with ther 4cell battery


----------



## suvowner (Oct 17, 2006)

rideitall said:


> I should have this early next week. Spoke to Rob on upgrading my older Dinotte lights and ended up getting one of the 1200+ lights. If I remember correctly should get 3 hours on high using their 4-cell battery. Part of the redesign was performance based (throw and width), but part was to ensure efficient battery use and to ensure heat wasn't a problem.
> 
> Super stoked to try it out.
> 
> ...


So your saying this new light is 1200+ lumens ? How much is it ?


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

suvowner said:


> So your saying this new light is 1200+ lumens ? How much is it ?


I believe the name will be the 1200+. I am getting the light only as I have batteries and charger. Not certain on the light output other 1200+. I have been a customer of Dinotte for a few years and have always have positive dealings with them.

Hopefully more info will be out soon. I will be able to provide some feedback next week as my light shipped today.

Cheers
J


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rideitall said:


> I believe the name will be the 1200+. I am getting the light only as I have batteries and charger. Not certain on the light output other 1200+. I have been a customer of Dinotte for a few years and have always have positive dealings with them.
> 
> Hopefully more info will be out soon. I will be able to provide some feedback next week as my light shipped today.
> 
> ...


:skep: Dinotte already has a 1200L 6-up LED lamp. I see nothing on their website listing this new duel-quad lamp. Even if it was using SSC P-4's, with 8 LED's it would have to be in the area of 1600 Lumens ( more if they are using Cree XP-G's )

I'd venture to send Dinotte an e-mail but they have never answered any of my technical questions in the past about any of their products ( which I own ) so I see no point in doing so now.

On the up side, ( not to go off subject ) but I see that Dinotte is listing their new compact tail lamp. This looks like a nice little light but at *200* freaking $$$'s !! :eekster: ....That's almost as much as their 400L Rear lamp. Good luck selling them' apples.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

They will sell some to loyal customers. I actually do not mind the wires for commuting.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm still wondering when Dinotte (or any of the other mfgs) will put out a single XPG 350+ lumen light. Two of these (helmet+bar) would be inexpensive, great burn times, and more than adequate lighting. Sadly the trend seems to be a war of escalating lumens, the only possible result of which shall be mutually assured destruction of night vision.


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

The info I have is that the new Dual-Quad will be more than twice as bright as a 600 with a run time of 2.5 hours on full.
Apparently the new LEDs are more efficient.
I'm ordering one right now!


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks like the LEDs are XPG. Top BIN what ever that would be. So to those that know, what are possibilities of the light in terms of lumens. 

I would guess the LEDs are either not driven at full power, which from what I gather is something crazy like 1.5A, but might be as low as 750ma to get the efficiency being sought for the 2.5 run time on what is deemed as high setting. The other option, and it would be quite refreshing, is that a mftr is for once under-estimating light output rather than quoting unrealistic numbers that don't take into account loss for optics or heat or whatever else diminished LED light output.

Either way I a pretty sure that Dinotte has done their homework and this new light will work very well.

Anyone what to comment on Dinotte's BIN selection or how this light would be setup.

cheers


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Man I'm soooo eager to see some shots of this thing and some comments!!!!!!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

rideitall said:


> Looks like the LEDs are XPG. Top BIN what ever that would be. So to those that know, what are possibilities of the light in terms of lumens.
> 
> I would guess the LEDs are either not driven at full power, which from what I gather is something crazy like 1.5A, but might be as low as 750ma to get the efficiency being sought for the 2.5 run time on what is deemed as high setting. The other option, and it would be quite refreshing, is that a mftr is for once under-estimating light output rather than quoting unrealistic numbers that don't take into account loss for optics or heat or whatever else diminished LED light output.
> 
> ...


 After losses driven at full powerish,275 lumens per led out the front would be fair to advertize. That would make the new Dinotte 1200+ a true 2200 lumen light.You would need an eight cell battery to get 3 hour run times on full power. Maybe they are under powering the XPG's so to sell the product in the marketed price range, thus only selling with a four or six cell battery. Would be a waist of 8 XPG's though if that were the case.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

indebt said:


> After losses driven at full powerish,275 lumens per led out the front would be fair to advertize. That would make the new Dinotte 1200+ a true 2200 lumen light.You would need an eight cell battery to get 3 hour run times on full power. Maybe they are under powering the XPG's so to sell the product in the marketed price range, thus only selling with a four or six cell battery. Would be a waist of 8 XPG's though if that were the case.


they will have better heat management though.. and, they only sell a 2 and a 4-cell battery


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

It seems to me like every time Dinotte comes out with a new light, they just add more LEDs and shorten the run time. 

I have not immediate plans to replace my 200L dual setup.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Homebrew said:


> I'm still wondering when Dinotte (or any of the other mfgs) will put out a single XPG 350+ lumen light. Two of these (helmet+bar) would be inexpensive, great burn times, and more than adequate lighting. Sadly the trend seems to be a war of escalating lumens, the only possible result of which shall be mutually assured destruction of night vision.


Here you go:
http://www.exposurelights.com/product/000057/joystick-mk.5/

I wouldn't call it inexpensive though ;-)

On the other hand adding more LEDs to increase efficiency and get better heat management makes sense to me. After all it's not really the LEDs that cost so much, so having 8 LEDs instead of 4 is a negligible difference in the product's price I would think.

And I also think we are reaching the limits in terms of practicality of brightness. Maybe you can have too much light, and instead of having a 2000+ lumen monster drive it so that it gives 1000 lumens "only", but then run forever on a tiny battery. Now that size is not a problem, eg. you can build small lights with a lot of LEDs in it, this is a logical step.

Of course the lumen race has not ended, since it has a significant marketing value (my light is 10 lumens more than yours!)... But I agree with you that riding with 2 ~200 lumen lights is a lot of fun, and hardly is any more light needed.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Slowup said:


> The info I have is that the new Dual-Quad will be more than twice as bright as a 600 with a run time of 2.5 hours on full.
> Apparently the new LEDs are more efficient.
> I'm ordering one right now!


TWICE AS BRIGHT?...Ya' think....8 leds vs 3...I should hope so. 

I don't care at this point what others are saying...It doesn't make any sense to produce two light systems in the same output range. The duel-quad has to be putting out more light. Why would anyone go through the trouble to build and manufacture a duel-quad set-up and then under power it just so it could run off a standard 4-cell Dinotte battery? :skep: I just can't see that as making any sense. ( Unless Dinotte plans on discontinuing selling the current 1200L ). Heck, If I want only 1200L I can use two P-7 torches and save a lot of $$$.

Seeing that some people are claiming to be ordering these ...WOULD ANY ONE BE KIND ENOUGH TO SUPPLY US WITH THE Dinotte LINK THAT SHOWS THE LIGHT AND HOW MUCH IT IS GOING FOR. ( Note: If the link has anything to do with facebook forget about it. I don't need no stinking facebook link stuff )...thank you.  Hopefully a useful link will also gives us some details on just what is included about the light. Things like...what led's are being used...what size battery is needed....total est. Lumen output on high...est. run time on high...just basic stuff.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

btw. let's not forget who's the king in the "number of leds" field:
http://nightlightning.co.nz/iBlaast IX.htm
Stunning? I'm wondering when they'll be available in a dual-head configuration... ;-P


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

I think the ever ending quest for more lumens has gone a bit too far now. I admit I too once relentlessly chased bigger and brighter. I still have a couple of trinewts, a Dinotte 800L, 400L, NiteRider Pro1200, etc and what am I using? A 400L on the helmet and alternate between a MityCross 350 and a Trinewt on the bars, usually running on medium brightness. I've found running less light to be more enjoyable than blasting 2000+ lumens.

Of course, if the new Dinotte proves to have a great beam and warm tint...I might buy it and run it on low.


----------



## suvowner (Oct 17, 2006)

Current Category: 
Navigate:	StoreFront	/	All Products	/	1200L-PLUS Dual Quad (8 LED Light)
Product RETAIL 
The product you have attempted to access either does not exist or has been discontinued.

Quick Reference with runtime/weight info: 140L/200L 600L/XLS 

Most frequently asked questions : AA/NiMH Lithium-ion


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I use mine primarily for road biking in fall and spring. With higher speeds, and especially in the fall when I'm at peak training and max speed, the more light i have on the downhills, the better. I have the 1200L and really like it but if they play with the beam patterns like nightrider did, that would be even better - and I'd buy this light.

J.


----------



## suvowner (Oct 17, 2006)

it is 1300-1500 lumens depending on the batch......

it is cree xpg led.......the older dinottes used the soul p4

price is expected to be in the low 300's for lighthead only.....

run time is 2.5 hours on full power.....

light head weighs 140g.......


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

*bump - anyone get theirs yet*

Mine was shipped last week, but it is likely stalled at customs on router to Vancouver.

I hate waiting for stuff.

I wonder what is in store for the rest of the lights. The 600L is likely to go, as it is one of their older designs now. The 400 might see some newer LEDs and becomes the 400+. Perhaps the 800L, gets shrunken in size uses has a single quad and becomes the new 800+. ...

Should be interesting to see.


----------



## bentboy242 (Nov 7, 2009)

How does this light compare to the 1200L?
is it on the website yet? I can't find it.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I talked with Rob at Dinotte yesterday. The new light is something like 1500-1800 lumens and has a much better beam pattern. It's very tough construction, lower profile than the 1200 but a little wider. Same mount as the 1200 and 800. Should be a very nice light.

J.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

*Info is up on Dinotte site*

Just had a look on the Dinotte site and saw the info on the new 1200+.

http://store.dinottelighting.com/sh...2=855521798&ProductID=114&Target=products.asp

My light is still held up in customs, so no feedback other than wishing shipping was faster.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

JohnJ80 said:


> I talked with Rob at Dinotte yesterday. The new light is something like 1500-1800 lumens and has a much better beam pattern. It's very tough construction, lower profile than the 1200 but a little wider. Same mount as the 1200 and 800. Should be a very nice light.
> 
> J.


Thanks for the info John. The 1500 - 1800 lumens seems fairly high. Is this theoretical on paper? Since being advertised as 1200+ lumens I would have assumed that despite the 8 LEDS and a pretty decent run time on High, they are not being driven hard. If having to guess I would say actual lumens might be between 800 - 900 lumens max.

Fair assumption folks?


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

rideitall said:


> My light is still held up in customs, so no feedback other than wishing shipping was faster.


I'm still waiting for mine too. Looks like probably next week!


----------



## jaws824 (Apr 28, 2008)

Chromagftw said:


> Thanks for the info John. The 1500 - 1800 lumens seems fairly high. Is this theoretical on paper? Since being advertised as 1200+ lumens I would have assumed that despite the 8 LEDS and a pretty decent run time on High, they are not being driven hard. If having to guess I would say actual lumens might be between 800 - 900 lumens max.
> 
> Fair assumption folks?


Not sure about the actual lumens but Dinotte is rating the 1200+ at 1300 lumens and the 800+ at 900 lumens (as per the instructions). I just received my 1200+ and am trying it out tonight. I had a 800L and still have a 400L so i will post later with a comparison.


----------



## jaws824 (Apr 28, 2008)

Some pictures of the 1200+


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Chromagftw said:


> Thanks for the info John. The 1500 - 1800 lumens seems fairly high. Is this theoretical on paper? Since being advertised as 1200+ lumens I would have assumed that despite the 8 LEDS and a pretty decent run time on High, they are not being driven hard. If having to guess I would say actual lumens might be between 800 - 900 lumens max.
> 
> Fair assumption folks?


I e-mailed Rob yesterday and asked a bunch of questions. As expected only a couple questions really got answered. From what he told me: It is using Cree XP-G. Before I say anything else, that is the biggest shocker. A true first for Dinotte.
Secondly, output is suppose to be ( just ) over 1300 lumens. This of course means that they are underdriving them. From what I gather ( not a direct quote ) they are doing this to control the loss of output due to heat and to make the lamp usable with the current offerings of Li-ion batteries that they already have ( 2.5hrs on high with 4 cell ). I suppose, from a marketing point of view this makes some sense. People who already have the batteries will be able to just buy the light engine.

I tend to think that in the future, the 1200+ is going to be upgraded. To do that all that will have to be done is to provide a bigger battery and makes some adjustments to the driver. ( or a quick swap out ). Whatever, I bet this light engine will be upgradable but that's just me speaking...

Lastly, can't wait to see some beam pics, especially if compared to other Dinotte stuff...600L..800L...1200L..


----------



## jaws824 (Apr 28, 2008)

Well i rode ~20 miles tonight with the 1200+ and have some first thoughts. 

1.This light is amazing. It answered all my issues with the 800l and even answered the problems i didn't know existed. 

2. I am extremely impressed with the beam pattern. The 800l had lots of flood but didn't seem to have enough "throw" or produce a "bright" light at whatever i was looking at. I always liked the 400l for this reason, the 400l has tons of throw and really produces a "bright" light on whatever i point it at (but doesn't have a lot of flood). The 1200+ is simply like a 400l with a wide flood. In other words, the 1200+ throws very far and is very bright, just like the 400l, yet it is throwing a MUCH wider beam. 

3.The light produced (color) is more warm than my past Dinottes (400l and 800l). The 1200+ makes my 400l helmet light look slightly blue in comparison. I would say the 1200+ does a great job of emulating true daylight.

4. This light operates exactly like the other Dinottes (2 taps to turn on, tap once when on to change brightness, ect). 

5. Dinotte (as usual) are liars when it comes to run times...lol. I had a battery that definitely had less than half a charge and yet i got over 1:30 with the battery (almost all on high) and it still has juice left. I've found that Dinotte underrates their battery run times.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

jaws824 said:


> Well i rode ~20 miles tonight with the 1200+ and have some first thoughts.
> 
> 1.This light is amazing. It answered all my issues with the 800l and even answered the problems i didn't know existed.
> 
> ...


If you get a chance pretty please  post some beam shots!!!
I think, even without pics that I found my next bar light:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Looks sturdy (crashable), good beam, run time, weight...


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

jaws824 said:


> Well i rode ~20 miles tonight with the 1200+ and have some first thoughts.
> 
> 1.This light is amazing ...


Nice review. Hopefully mine should arrive tomorrow as it is out of customs per USPS site.

Now what to do with the 600. Wonder if Dinotte couldn't pop in a 1 x quad fixture? Now when I look at the 400L I think that a one of the new XPG tripples might fit on each side ?

Oh the possibilities.


----------



## jaws824 (Apr 28, 2008)

BBW said:


> If you get a chance pretty please  post some beam shots!!!
> I think, even without pics that I found my next bar light:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Looks sturdy (crashable), good beam, run time, weight...


Ok... I'll try in a bit but i can't promise anything. My digital camera skills are quite lacking. This is particularly sad because i used to work for Canon.... lol


----------



## jaws824 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry BBW! I tried to get some good shots outside on a Tree about 70 feet away but could not get a picture to save my life. Here's a shot in my garage (light was ~20 feet away from garage door) in auto mode with no flash. This shot looks darker than actual because my car is brighter in real life.


----------



## suvowner (Oct 17, 2006)

there is a beam shot on dinottes sight in the store under the 1200l+ section...

thx for the pics jaws, was trying to talk myself out of this light, but you just made it a lot harder


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

jaws824 said:


> Ok... I'll try in a bit but i can't promise anything. My digital camera skills are quite lacking. This is particularly sad because i used to work for Canon.... lol


LMAO:thumbsup:


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

rideitall said:


> Nice review. Hopefully mine should arrive tomorrow as it is out of customs per USPS site.
> 
> Now what to do with the 600


The Lord gave you the 600 so you could post comparison shots with the 1200


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

jaws824 said:


> Sorry BBW! I tried to get some good shots outside on a Tree about 70 feet away but could not get a picture to save my life. Here's a shot in my garage (light was ~20 feet away from garage door) in auto mode with no flash. This shot looks darker than actual because my car is brighter in real life.


hahaha thanks man!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rideitall said:


> ....Now what to do with the 600. Wonder if Dinotte couldn't pop in a 1 x quad fixture? ..........Oh the possibilities.


My thoughts exactly. I've been begging for an XP-G upgrade ever since they came out. Back then I was told Dinotte only used the emitters from Seoul Semi Conductor so it was X-Na on the up-grade-a. (*Cue theme from the 6 million dollar man ) They *NOW* have XP-G. No more excuses, "_They can fix them, they can make them better_..*I WANT MY 600L UPGRADED!!* :cryin: *Friggin' Now*!....


----------



## dmalovic (Oct 28, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> I e-mailed Rob yesterday and asked a bunch of questions. As expected only a couple questions really got answered. From what he told me: It is using Cree XP-G. Before I say anything else, that is the biggest shocker.


Did you by any chance attempt to ask if they will be offering a 3xXPG upgrade for the 600L. To me, that would be the ultimate light with amazing run times, and more white (and not blue) light on the trail at the same time.

Ahh, just daydreaming I guess .

Domi
(a still faithful 600L user from Croatia


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

dmalovic said:


> Did you by any chance attempt to ask if they will be offering a 3xXPG upgrade for the 600L. To me, that would be the ultimate light with amazing run times, and more white (and not blue) light on the trail at the same time.
> 
> Ahh, just daydreaming I guess .
> 
> ...


Since the 600L cannot be upgraded (absolutely no way you could do it yourself, and I doubt even Rob could do it), revert to the standard "upgrade" procedure: put the 600L on eBay and buy the new light.

Actually, this could be better than you think because IMHO the best thing about this new light is its price. For such little money so much light is a steal. And if you already have the charger & battery, its even cheaper. Buy it ASAP before Rob figures out that it's waaay underpriced... ;-)

And, if you need a 3xXPG _helmet_ light, check out the new Exposure Diablo Mk2. I've already ordered it, and will post a review as soon as I get it...


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Appreciate the shots and the feedback JAWS!

Are the actual individual lenses about the same size or larger that those found in the 400Ls?

Dual 1200+'s on the bars and a single 400L on the helmet be overkill you think? Might not even be able to notice the helmet mounted light.

The original Dinotte regular 1200 with beam shots can be found here (different optics of course): 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=555483

Dual Quad 1200+ beamshot as per Dinotte's site (I assume its on high):


----------



## KonaRyder66 (Dec 12, 2005)

Did any of you new 1200l+ owners order your light with the optional helmet mount? I already have the older 1200l that I run on the bars and wonder if the 1200l+ would make a reasonable helmet light? I just don't want to feel too much weight up on my noggin swaying back & forth and wonder if the flood portion of the quads might not be necessary for helmet use.

Plus I am kind of hesitant pulling the trigger on this new light because Dinotte might release a single quad version of this light which would probably be more suitable for helmet use and if driven properly might produce 1000+ lumens. I don't know, what are your guys thoughts on this? Hold out and wait?


----------



## jaws824 (Apr 28, 2008)

Chromagftw said:


> Appreciate the shots and the feedback JAWS!
> 
> Are the actual individual lenses about the same size or larger that those found in the 400Ls?
> 
> ...


You are very welcome sir!

Lenses are slightly larger than the 400l.

LOL... Yes, dual 1200+s would be "overkill". I can barely even notice my 400l now, only through the fast twisties where my head is changing direction faster than the bike (bars).

I would say the beam shot on the Dinotte site is somewhat accurate except the light seems to be pointing at the ground and it the light color in the pic looks a little warmer than actual. Also, i would say the light is actually brighter than that in real life.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

*Dinotte Upgrade options*

Just looking on the cutter page and saw the triple xpg are a 20mm board and the quad xpgs are on a 25mm board. A quick measurement on the 600L shows approx 34mm inside.

Don't have my 400L with me so I can't measure. Did a seach on triple xpg and came across what looks to a housing almost identical looking the the Dinotte 400L with dual - triple xpgs. Here is the link to CPF where someone already built a dual triple. Not my picture, hopefully the link works.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=257955










Just think - dual tripple xpg on the helmet with dual quad 1200+ on the bars


----------



## KonaRyder66 (Dec 12, 2005)

Dinotte did discontinue the 600L, maybe they have a triple XP-G in the works to take its place. I'd be all over that! :thumbsup:


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

radirpok said:


> Since the 600L cannot be upgraded (absolutely no way you could do it yourself, and I doubt even Rob could do it), revert to the standard "upgrade" procedure: put the 600L on eBay and buy the new light. ...


Not certain if this is intended to be tongue and cheek or straight up. What are the issues that would prevent a 600L from being upgraded.

I have only taken the back plate off of my 600L so not certain on how the front is put together. All in all a fair amount of room available. Just need to figure out what type of control board is being used and how to get the front lens / led assembly out. It looks to be only head in by the rubber O-ring around the lens but don't want to get ripping it out.

To bad Dinotte was not a a little more up front with the info on their systems. Can't see that it would really hurt them, as really only a small number of people will do the DIY stuff, most people like me will still purchase their lights or have them upgrade by the company that makes them


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

*Light at the end of the tunnel*

My 1200+ was just dropped off at my desk. Very nice !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Light looks great, fins are pretty deep for cooling and is still pretty light considering whats inside.

A quick comparison between the new light and the 600L. The 1200+ on low appears to have equal or possibly slightly more light than the 600L on high. Hard to tell as my highly controlled test involved plugging in each light and shinning it under my desk is somewhat limited.

Not too much else to report other than wishing it was already dark so I could test this sucker out. Will try to get some shots comparing the 400L, 600L and the 1200+ if my camera will cooperate. I know I can change some settings but don't think it can go full manual. What settings are good for shooting beam shots?

Cheers.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

jaws824 said:


> .....I would say the beam shot on the Dinotte site is somewhat accurate except the light seems to be pointing at the ground and it the light color in the pic looks a little warmer than actual. *Also, i would say the light is actually brighter than that in real life.*


Well I sure hope you're right.  
To me this looks like the light of 2 x P7's
pointed at the ground. If I were running the Dinotte
web site I would take that photo down UNLESS...
that is exactly what you're getting!

Now on the subject of upgrades: I don't think Dinotte will offer upgrades on their other lights. If they did they would be inundated with retro-refit request, something I don't think they have the manpower ( or will ) to respond to. Too bad they couldn't just offer a retro-refit *DIY KIT* with instructions. That way they could just give a disclaimer like, "If you F-up the refit, WE are not responsible". I don't know about anyone else but I'd be willing to take the chance if it were a kit.

*rideitall*, Can't wait to see some outside beam shots! Hopefull done somewhere with at least 100 to 200ft of distance.

*Just wonder'in....anyone know how much Dinotte is asking for only the light engine?*


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> *Just wonder'in....anyone know how much Dinotte is asking for only the light engine?*


The site says $330 without battery and charger.

Tim


----------



## Monument247 (Mar 24, 2006)

Will someone tell me exactly how the handlebar mount works? It's hard to tell from pictures I've seen.

Thanks.

ChuckD


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

rideitall said:


> Just need to figure out what type of control board is being used and how to get the front lens / led assembly out.


If you manage to do that, please let me know how. I've been unable to do it myself:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=466862

In the early periods of Dinotte Lighting they did do some upgrades, for example the 600L was 500L in the beginning, with a different (wider) lens...
Or they had the 5w -> 200L program, but nothing since. I felt a bit betrayed, because i was expecting they would continue in this spirit... but the XPG is out for a year now, and Rob's been silent ever since. So I sold my 600L.

Then I bought the Wilma, bought the wide lens which are unbelievably good, and was happy to receive the XPG upgrade board... only to be informed half a year later that it will not have the wide lens upgrade...
I guess this is my fate ;-) Nevertheless, eBay is a good place to get rid of your old stuff at a reasonable price.

So I'm not really looking for an upgradable light anymore. I will only make a decision based on whatever is available at the given moment. Luckily, LEDs are so bright these days (I started night riding with a 5w halogen light..), that brightness is no longer a limiting factor anymore.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rideitall said:


> My 1200+ was just dropped off at my desk. Very nice !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Light looks great, fins are pretty deep for cooling and is still pretty light considering whats inside.
> 
> A quick comparison between the new light and the 600L. The 1200+ on low appears to have equal or possibly slightly more light than the 600L on high. Hard to tell as my highly controlled test involved plugging in each light and shinning it under my desk is somewhat limited.
> 
> ...


Bump....this thread looks like it might have died.  
rideitall, Anymore feedback? Heck, even if you can't get beam photos, I'm sure you would have had a chance to try it out on a ride by now.  
Anyways, so how's it playing out on the trails. Since you have both a 400 and 600L I was wondering just how well the new 1200+ compares to the 400+600L combo?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> Bump....this thread looks like it might have died.
> rideitall, Anymore feedback? Heck, even if you can't get beam photos, I'm sure you would have had a chance to try it out on a ride by now.
> Anyways, so how's it playing out on the trails. Since you have both a 400 and 600L *I was wondering just how well the new 1200+ compares to the 400+600L combo?*


I have a 400L, a 600L and the 1200L. There is little difference between the 400L and the 600L (400L is essentially equivalent to the 600L). The 1200L wipes out a 400L+600L both being run on high. My expectation is that the 1200L+ has a better beam pattern and a fair amount more punch than the 1200L so there would be little comparison to the 400+600 combination.

Just for an example, I used to ride the 400L+600L combination on high all the time. I never used the lower settings. With the 1200L I ride it on low for climbing, medium on the flats and high for descending. I'd put the 400L+600L combination as about the same as the medium setting on the 1200L (give or take). All subjective, of course, and beams make a big difference for a given light output.

J.


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

It would be great if somebody can make some real world close up pictures from the 1200+ lighthead!!


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually, over about 600 lumens or so, the dynamic range of cameras doesn't do the lights justice - you can't really tell much difference between smaller lights. Cameras have about a 5-6 f stop dynamic range, your eye is about 20-21. Each f-stop change is a doubling/halving of light.

I noticed this when i did some pictures of my 1200L. And, being a photographer, when I thought about it, it made a lot of sense as to why it doesn't work all that well.

What happens is that the light fall off in the spill is shown as too fast and not as broad or wide as it is.

J.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> I have a 400L, a 600L and the 1200L. There is little difference between the 400L and the 600L (400L is essentially equivalent to the 600L). The 1200L wipes out a 400L+600L both being run on high. My expectation is that the 1200L+ has a better beam pattern and a fair amount more punch than the 1200L so there would be little comparison to the 400+600 combination.
> 
> Just for an example, I used to ride the 400L+600L combination on high all the time. I never used the lower settings. With the 1200L I ride it on low for climbing, medium on the flats and high for descending. I'd put the 400L+600L combination as about the same as the medium setting on the 1200L (give or take). All subjective, of course, and beams make a big difference for a given light output.
> 
> J.


Would have to agree with JohnJ80. I don't have 1200L to compare the 1200+ to but it wipes out the 400L or the 600L.

I did a couple of laps on Fromme the other night and tried out a few settings. I ran it in high on the way down and it was great. Lots of punch to see far ahead, yet still had lots of spill to keep the low front and sides lit up.

I used the 1200+ on the bars with my 400L on the helmet. I had recently switched the 400L lenses from spot/spot to frosted/bumpy and quite liked it as it provided decent punch but excellent fill, especially good when run with the 600L (the 600L is not very wide).

I had switched one of the 400L lenses back to spot, when I tried it out with the 1200+, but might change it back.

The 1200+ is way above the 600L as you would expect, but for some reason I thought it would even be brighter. Perhaps the earlier comments about it being underdriven to maximize battery life are the limitations. I ran the 1200+ on low during climbing and high on decents, despite being reasonably warm, the light stayed cool - warm, so the larger fins appear to be doing there job of keeping the light cool.

My only complaint the the bar mount. Yes it works, it is easy to attach or detach. The problem is that I run a handle bar with a fair amount of rise. Regardless if I run close to the stem or close to the shifter the light is angled. Not certain if this is reducing the amount of light being aimed where I want it or is just more of an annoyance.

I didn't try the helmet mount as I already had my 400L mounted on the helmet. Perhaps next up is a try with the 1200+ on the helmet and the 600L on the bars?

And lastly no beam shot pictures. I did try a couple of shots in my backyard but they were completely crap. My lack of camera skills combined with a camera that will not run fully manual is to blame. Will try again but don't hold your breathe.

Oh yah one final note, the light is wicked for commuting as well. One of the flash modes appears to cycle between low and high power, so you always have a beam on the road for illumination, but then it flashes to high to really alert anyone around you. Even the cars notice, which is the point, right.


----------



## eyeballs19 (Jan 17, 2007)

I just got a 1200+ and wanted to share some observations. I have way too many lights (a sickness, plus my eyes struggle at night) so I have some perspective.

The 1200+ has a perfectly smooth beam. No hot spots, just even and wide and bright. It is a little warmer in color than my other Dinotte lights. But the light quality is stunning. A true flood. The 1200L has more throw, and a more pronounced bright center spot, but narrower (I thought the 1200L had a wide beam...until I got the 1200+)

I used to run the 1200L on the bars with a 400L on the helmet, and the 400L was overwhelmed-- it just didn't seem balanced, and when I needed the 400L to light up around a tree or a tight curve at race speed, it was too much contrast. The 400L is a really nice light, but the 1200L just pours out the light and the 400L could not overcome the shadows.

So I'm going to try running the 1200L on the bars, with the center spot aimed up the trail a ways for when the speeds pick up. And then run the 1200+ on helmet. It is a little bigger and taller than I like, but the weight is fine. That is a stupid amount of light, I admit, but will be fun.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rideitall said:


> Would have to agree with JohnJ80. I don't have 1200L to compare the 1200+ to but it wipes out the 400L or the 600L.
> 
> I did a couple of laps on Fromme the other night and tried out a few settings. I ran it in high on the way down and it was great. Lots of punch to see far ahead, yet still had lots of spill to keep the low front and sides lit up.
> 
> ...


Thanks rideitall...you too JJ. Lots of useful feedback. Ummm...I thought the mount might be a problem with rise bars.


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Whitedog1 said:


> It would be great if somebody can make some real world close up pictures from the 1200+ lighthead!!


:eekster:

What Voltage does Dinotte use on their lights? 7.4V?

The beam shots look like there is not much throw in the 1200+ Light! 
What are your discoveries?

Has anybody removed the back cover? Perhaps with photos?:thumbsup:

Oh, i forgot: Is Dinotte selling only in their online shop or are there other supplieres? In Europe would be great....


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

can somebody PLEASE post some beam shots
pretty please, be empathetic with the lurkers here that are making important decisions in their lives


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

Nudge for beam shots... Trying to decide on the 400L combo 800+ or 1200+ combo.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

TripleThreat said:


> Nudge for beam shots... Trying to decide on the 400L combo 800+ or 1200+ combo.


Didn't see on the Dinotte site where they have a combo buy for the 1200+ w/ something else, 400L or ?.

Did I miss something.

Do you think they will upgrade the 400L w/ new LED's as well.


----------



## dkestar (May 20, 2010)

mb323323 said:


> Didn't see on the Dinotte site where they have a combo buy for the 1200+ w/ something else, 400L or ?.
> 
> Did I miss something.
> 
> Do you think they will upgrade the 400L w/ new LED's as well.


They have a package on the site. Hunt around...get there from the online store. 
I too was looking at the 1200+ paired with a 400L but in the end opted for the Lupine Piko with the 1200+ since I think the 400L may be under powered for the 1200+. But I haven't actually tried the 1200+ with a 400L so take that for what it's worth. I did receive the 1200+ and it is a very nice light, Dinotte doesn't disappoint.


----------



## mlinenb (Dec 27, 2008)

TripleThreat said:


> Nudge for beam shots... Trying to decide on the 400L combo 800+ or 1200+ combo.


The 1200+ is a really, really nice light. It doesn't have a hot spot, but instead- which is better for me (road riding)- it gives a really nice wide beam and also has a great throw that I can't out ride- even close to 40 mph down hill. I have a 400L, and it doesn't compare at all- the 400L looks like one big hotspot compared to the 1200+, and I thought the 400L was a nice light. Talking with Rob, of Dinotte, he said a light with a strong hotspot would have more Lux, than a 1200+, that doesn't have a true hotspot. Basically he was saying a lux meter test won't tell you how good a beam pattern a light has- but a general hotspot brightness. That being said- I can't say enough how nice the beam pattern/spread is at night.

The mount of the 1200+ is fantastic (much better than the 400L)- and the mount + light head is about 150 grams or so. Plants/shrubs at the end of the grass are about 80 feet away in my pictures.

My first attempt at a beam shot- and I think the real lights look better than my feeble attempt at a beam shot. Total Darkness would be test shot, if taken. I was standing at the same point- with my light mounted on my handlebars- one has the 1200+ more angled down, the other 1200+ shot is beamed a little further way. P.S. I bought two of these lights- one for me and one for my wife- when we ride together- side by side- it is like a car- they are so bright.

400L









1200+ high (pic 1)









1200+ high (pic 2)


----------



## skoor (Jun 9, 2009)

dkestar said:


> ....opted for the Lupine Piko with the 1200+ since I think the 400L may be under powered for the 1200+. .


HI, did you get your Piko yet? Wondering how you are liking it and the blend of the Piko light with the 1200+.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

mlinenb said:


> My first attempt at a beam shot- and I think the real lights look better than my feeble attempt at a beam shot. Total Darkness would be test shot, if taken. I was standing at the same point- with my light mounted on my handlebars- one has the 1200+ more angled down, the other 1200+ shot is beamed a little further way. P.S. I bought two of these lights- one for me and one for my wife- when we ride together- side by side- it is like a car- they are so bright.


Nice first attempt at taking beamshots ;-) Please check your camera because on of the 1200+ pictures was taken with a shorter exposure time, thus making it look less bright than the others. Also, 1/2 sec is way too low, it really doesn't show the light's qualities, so if you have a manual mode, go and use it! 2 seconds gives a much more realistic result, or you can try to use the mtbr recommended settings (they are here somewhere on the site).

Based on your beamshots the 400L throws further than the 1200L+. Is this true in reality?

btw. IMHO having a hotspot is not at all that bad, if it is well balanced with the rest of the beam.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

radirpok said:


> Nice first attempt at taking beamshots ;-) Please check your camera because on of the 1200+ pictures was taken with a shorter exposure time, thus making it look less bright than the others. Also, 1/2 sec is way too low, it really doesn't show the light's qualities, so if you have a manual mode, go and use it! 2 seconds gives a much more realistic result, or you can try to use the mtbr recommended settings (they are here somewhere on the site).
> 
> Based on your beamshots the 400L throws further than the 1200L+. Is this true in reality?
> 
> btw. IMHO having a hotspot is not at all that bad, if it is well balanced with the rest of the beam.


Whew!....glad someone else spoke up first. :lol: 
Also a good idea to put some objects and/or distance markers to give the viewers a frame of reference. Otherwise it just looks like I'm looking at a 50ft patch of light on GRASS....which, in a nutshell is not too impressive. Since this lamp is suppose to put out more than 1300 lumen, with the combo flood and throw optics I would certainly expect a much larger illuminated patch of turf....especially if on grass.


----------



## dkestar (May 20, 2010)

skoor said:


> HI, did you get your Piko yet? Wondering how you are liking it and the blend of the Piko light with the 1200+.


Got the Piko last night but haven't had a chance to actually ride with it. But playing around with it and the 1200+ I think they will be a good match.

In a dark room when I move the Piko's beam across the area lit up by the 1200+ you can definatly follow the beam of the Piko. So I don't believe the Piko will be overpowered by the 1200+. I attribute this to the 1200+ being more of a spread beam pattern and the Piko being spotty.

The real test will be on the trail however so I'll comment back here when I get a chance to test ride with them.

BTW, Piko is a very nice light. Light and compact - perfect for the helmet.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Beamshots on a light as bright as the 1200L+ will not do it justice. There is not enough gradation to show tapering off of the light spill by a factor of about 28X or more (14 f-stops) compared to the human eye. The beamshots of the 400L will be more accurate but not a whole lot. 

Looks like the 1200L+ really floods out the light. I may have to look at upgrading since I mostly ride on the road. I'll only be riding about another 6 weeks before winter sets in around here (Minnesota) so maybe I'll wait until next year to upgrade (or spring) to this.

What has my interest too is the new Dinotte taillight with no external battery required.

J.


----------



## mlinenb (Dec 27, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> Whew!....glad someone else spoke up first. :lol:
> Also a good idea to put some objects and/or distance markers to give the viewers a frame of reference. Otherwise it just looks like I'm looking at a 50ft patch of light on GRASS....which, in a nutshell is not too impressive. Since this lamp is suppose to put out more than 1300 lumen, with the combo flood and throw optics I would certainly expect a much larger illuminated patch of turf....especially if on grass.


I will take another attempt in several days, put some cone markers, etc. and try and do some justice to it! I have a fancy camera- but my wife uses it. I think I might have to crack open the manual or ask her. I held the 400L in my hand- at handlebar level (1200 was on my bike)- so maybe that's why it 'appears' the 400L threw the light further. Bottom Line- the 1200+ is FAR, FAR superior to 2x 400L, and the beam pattern is fantastic. Now if you do lots of single track riding- you might not like the amount of spill to the left and right- but it is super nice for my purposes. I took the pic on grass- b/c that is more like the road to me- but my roads here have lights.

On my gram scale- 
head unit with mounting strap weighs: 144 grams.
Battery with mounting strap weighs: 256 grams.

Mounting:
Everything fits very nicely on my handlebar/stem. The head unit- has a very nice bar mount- light and elegant- it will fit many bar sizes quickly and easily. The head can be rotated left, right (on the fly), and tightened/loosened without tools and very quickly. Again- I think a very elegant lightset- less than a minute to mount or remove. Plus the contrasting head unit colors looks sharp.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

rideitall said:


> Would have to agree with JohnJ80. I don't have 1200L to compare the 1200+ to but it wipes out the 400L or the 600L.
> 
> I did a couple of laps on Fromme the other night and tried out a few settings. I ran it in high on the way down and it was great. Lots of punch to see far ahead, yet still had lots of spill to keep the low front and sides lit up.
> 
> ...


Here's what I use to hold my lights on my road bike:

https://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=PCHBM-01

It's made out of Aluminum and carbon fiber. I would think it might solve your bar problem. This is a pretty beefy, but light, solution.










J.


----------



## dmkp621 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Helmet mount compatability*

Does anyone know if the helmet mount from the 400L will work with the new 1200L+


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

mlinenb said:


> The 1200+ is a really, really nice light. It doesn't have a hot spot, but instead- which is better for me (road riding)- it gives a really nice wide beam and also has a great throw that I can't out ride- even close to 40 mph down hill. I have a 400L, and it doesn't compare at all- the 400L looks like one big hotspot compared to the 1200+, and I thought the 400L was a nice light. Talking with Rob, of Dinotte, he said a light with a strong hotspot would have more Lux, than a 1200+, that doesn't have a true hotspot. Basically he was saying a lux meter test won't tell you how good a beam pattern a light has- but a general hotspot brightness. That being said- I can't say enough how nice the beam pattern/spread is at night.
> 
> The mount of the 1200+ is fantastic (much better than the 400L)- and the mount + light head is about 150 grams or so. Plants/shrubs at the end of the grass are about 80 feet away in my pictures.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll be ordering the 1200+ combo package...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I saw this posted on the web. DiNotte's own beam shot of the 1300L+....markers at 50ft.

The photo

To me looks like usable throw to about 100ft. with lots of wide spill. Should make a good bar mounted MTB light. Personally I would of liked to have seen a beam shot with both quads using the narrow optics...just thinking. I would bet though that if you wanted a 1300L+ with dual narrow optics, DiNotte probably wouldn't give you that option. Would be even better if they not only gave you the option but made it so you could change the optics yourself. :ihih: I know, I know...I'm dreaming...


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

The beamshots are not going to be accurate at all for a light this bright because of the performance of the camera (pretty much an camera). You'd almost have to take a series of shots showing just a narrow portion of the beam because I'm sure the spill is better than these shots show by a long ways. I'd say the same is probably true for the reach. My1200 reaches out farther than 100' (usable) easily. In fact, I use routinely as a flashlight to check some stuff I have that is about 200' away and over the edge of a bank about 50' down. Lights it up clearly. I would guess the 1200L+ does that and more.

J.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd love to seem comparison shots of dual Magicshine 900 units versus a single Dinotte 1200+. Lumenwise they should be in the same ball park. 

If Dinotte could cram dual tripple XPEs into their 400L light engine (similar to the pic on the previous page), it would make an awesome helmet light coupled with the 1200+XPGs for the handlebars. I'd be on that combo like white on rice!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

JohnJ80 said:


> The beamshots are not going to be accurate at all for a light this bright because of the performance of the camera (pretty much an camera). You'd almost have to take a series of shots showing just a narrow portion of the beam because I'm sure the spill is better than these shots show by a long ways. I'd say the same is probably true for the reach. My1200 reaches out farther than 100' (usable) easily. In fact, I use routinely as a flashlight to check some stuff I have that is about 200' away and over the edge of a bank about 50' down. Lights it up clearly. I would guess the 1200L+ does that and more.
> 
> J.


John, I have a feeling that your 1200L ( 5 up ) might actually out throw the 1200L+. However purely speculative on my part. On the other hand I've done beam shots and been able to light up a fire road for 200' using two lamps ( aimed separately ). Aiming separately helps of course but I would think ( properly aimed ) the ( 1200L+) ( with one quad narrow ) should be able to supply usable throw in the 150' range. Since DiNotte has to be under-driving these to run off of a standard Li-ion battery, I have no choice but to assume the photo is spot on.


----------



## juljam (Oct 14, 2010)

*1200 + ok but could be better*

I've just bought the 1200+ and also have the 1200L & 400L. While the 1200+ is a great light it is disappointing in terms of its throw. I don't have any objective measure other than riding experience. I find the light is very bright for a short distance perhaps 30 -40m and but doesn't have the focus to deliver beyond that. The 1200L on the other hand is very scattered but has a hot spot for distance. When I am riding single track this isn't an issue and the 1200+ is great with a natural colour rendition. However the light output falls down on the wide open high speed fire trail where I really want to get 60m+ of throw. Where it does make up for this somewhat is that the low and medium beams are very good and provide great light and run time for slower speed riding eg climbing. I would say if you don't have a 1200L the 1200+ is a good buy but if you do have one, perhaps hold off until Dinotte offer more power or lobby them for additional spot lenses or something. I have had this sort of conversation with Dinotte but they tell me that this light is sufficient - I guess they must know what riders like me really need!


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

juljam said:


> I've just bought the 1200+ and also have the 1200L & 400L. While the 1200+ is a great light it is disappointing in terms of its throw. I don't have any objective measure other than riding experience. I find the light is very bright for a short distance perhaps 30 -40m and but doesn't have the focus to deliver beyond that. The 1200L on the other hand is very scattered but has a hot spot for distance. When I am riding single track this isn't an issue and the 1200+ is great with a natural colour rendition. However the light output falls down on the wide open high speed fire trail where I really want to get 60m+ of throw. Where it does make up for this somewhat is that the low and medium beams are very good and provide great light and run time for slower speed riding eg climbing. I would say if you don't have a 1200L the 1200+ is a good buy but if you do have one, perhaps hold off until Dinotte offer more power or lobby them for additional spot lenses or something. I have had this sort of conversation with Dinotte but they tell me that this light is sufficient - I guess they must know what riders like me really need!


I guess that's why people ride with 2 lights right? the 1200+ is a BAR light AFAIK and 
you compliment with a helmet light that gives you more throw.
The perfect light doesn't exist yet but I will ride with two lights anyways
Thanks for the review


----------



## bentboy242 (Nov 7, 2009)

*1200L vs 1200+*

I am also interested in these comparisons. I have a 1200L and was thinking about upgrading to the 1200+. Hard to justify the price. But I see a few folks out there are similarly obsessed with all these lights. 
Any other words of wisdom on the 1200L vs 1200+?
thanks


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

Beamshots!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7428190&postcount=44

Last 3 shots, low, medium and high. The first one is Romisen RC-T5 on high.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Titus Maximus said:


> Beamshots!
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7428190&postcount=44
> 
> Last 3 shots, low, medium and high. The first one is Romisen RC-T5 on high.


Ummm....last shot looks almost too bright...ummmm....No detailed EXIF data....:skep:


----------



## eyeballs19 (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, I did these fast after this morning's ride, but do give a comparison of the 1200L and the 1200+, and then both together. The 1200L is on the left on the bars, the 1200+ on the right (look for the blue light). All images are taken with the same exposure and the bright areas are pretty close to what the eye sees, at least on my calibrated monitor. The lights have more gradual spill than the image suggests, but such are the limits of the modern camera.


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Ummm....last shot looks almost too bright...ummmm....No detailed EXIF data....:skep:


It does look glaringly bright doesn't it. It's my first attempt at beam shots. Maybe I miscalculated the exposure. MTBR standard is ISO 100, F 4 at 6 seconds, correct? I adjusted for a faster shutter due to the wind. My data, manual exposure, daylight white balance: ISO 1600, F 5.6, shutter speed 1/1.3 (or .76923076923) seconds. I calculated +4 stops ISO, -1 stop aperture and -3 stops shutter speed from the stated standard. The shutter speed is a little longer than the .75 seconds called for, but was as close as my camera would let me set manually. I guess I should have chosen 1.5 seconds and adjusted ISO to 800 or aperture to F8 to be precise. I'll reshoot at ISO 200, F 5.6 at 6 seconds for the MTBR standard (choosing ISO 100 as a standard is not a good choice as many digital cameras do not have an ISO 100 setting) and also at some lower exposure settings to see if I can get a more "real world" look.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Titus, I'm sure the beam shots are well appreciated by all regardless. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## eyeballs19 (Jan 17, 2007)

To clarify on these shots above (1200L vs 1200+ vs both) -- I intentionally let the center hot spot blow out to give a better sense of the distant throw and the peripheral spill. And the color is very close in these pictures-- the 1200L is more blue, while the 1200+ is warmer. The 1200+ is much wider than the 1200L, but the 1200L has more throw. Both on high is really stunning-- like HID car headlights on high beam. 440g of batteries might be a bit much to haul, but light would never be a limiting factor...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Chromagftw said:


> Titus, I'm sure the beam shots are well appreciated by all regardless. Thanks a bunch!


Agreed!...Thanks everyone for the photos

Eyeballs,..Nice to have a direct comparison of the two DiNottes. It does look like the 1200L has a little more throw than the 1200L+. You can definitely tell the difference between the two beam tints. The 1200 with the SSC's has a more bluish/white tint while the 1200+ is more warmer , standard fare for Cree emitters. I'm not sure now which one I like more but the 1200L+ beam pattern is likely better for MTB'ing over all because it is wider up close and softer on the eyeballs. Like BBW said, if you ride with a helmet light you have your "throw lamp". Maybe, when you think about it, that is exactly what DiNotte had in mind when they set this lamp up. Coupled with a 400L with narrow optics ( or other tight beam helmet lamp ) you should have an excellent all around set up.


----------



## bobson (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't make up my mind! Should I get the NiteRider Pro 1400 or the Dinotte 1200L+? 

It would be nice to get both lights and return the one I didn't like the best...

dkestar, I'd like to hear more on what you think of your new setup. I think the Piko is what I'm going to grab for a helmet light as well.


----------



## skoor (Jun 9, 2009)

bobson said:


> I can't make up my mind! Should I get the NiteRider Pro 1400 or the Dinotte 1200L+?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## dkestar (May 20, 2010)

bobson said:


> I can't make up my mind! Should I get the NiteRider Pro 1400 or the Dinotte 1200L+?
> 
> It would be nice to get both lights and return the one I didn't like the best...
> 
> dkestar, I'd like to hear more on what you think of your new setup. I think the Piko is what I'm going to grab for a helmet light as well.


bob, haven't had an opportunity to get a night ride in yet so unfortunately I can't comment.

One thing regarding the Dinotte 1200+ that I may have to address is the mount. It uses a thick rubber strap that you pull tight and hook on a nub, like a belt, and my concern is if it gets wet it may not hold up to gnarly jarring. Haven't proved it yet but my experience is water between rubber and a smooth carbon fiber bar will make for an easy to move combination.


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

dkestar said:


> One thing regarding the Dinotte 1200+ that I may have to address is the mount. It uses a thick rubber strap that you pull tight and hook on a nub, like a belt, and my concern is if it gets wet it may not hold up to gnarly jarring. Haven't proved it yet but my experience is water between rubber and a smooth carbon fiber bar will make for an easy to move combination.


Eggsactly! Dinotte needs to lose the noodlely rubber mounts already! :madman: The strap is better than an o-ring but the light head can still move, even when it's not wet. A hard mount is so much better, especially when you have to push a button on the back of the light to change levels. I've replaced the strap with this: http://www.cateye.com/store/parts.php?cid=2_23 :thumbsup: 
I bet Cateye would cut Dinotte a good deal. Of course a nice machined alloy mount, maybe with an offset so you could center the light in front of the stem (like Lupine), would be better.  But maybe not. An advantage of the cheap plastic mount is that you can have mounts for all your bikes without breaking the bank.

Also, it would be nice if Dinotte offered as an option, or upgrade, a rear cap wired for a remote switch instead of the push button. Adjustments to the light level, like when you don't want to blind an oncoming rider or driver :eekster: , would be quicker and safer with a handlebar mounted switch.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

skoor said:


> bobson said:
> 
> 
> > I can't make up my mind! Should I get the NiteRider Pro 1400 or the Dinotte 1200L+?
> ...


----------



## bike flyer (Nov 17, 2005)

This is a great light. I would agree with the other posts regarding the throw of the 1200+. Not a problem when paired with my 600L on the helmet. It is the closest to daytime riding I have ever ridden with artificial lighting.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Titus Maximus said:


> Eggsactly! Dinotte needs to lose the noodlely rubber mounts already! :madman: The strap is better than an o-ring but the light head can still move, even when it's not wet. A hard mount is so much better, especially when you have to push a button on the back of the light to change levels. I've replaced the strap with this: http://www.cateye.com/store/parts.php?cid=2_23 :thumbsup:
> I bet Cateye would cut Dinotte a good deal. Of course a nice machined alloy mount, maybe with an offset so you could center the light in front of the stem (like Lupine), would be better.  But maybe not. An advantage of the cheap plastic mount is that you can have mounts for all your bikes without breaking the bank.


*Titus*, can we get a visual on that if at all possible? I'm not a big fan of the calamari o-ring or fetuccini noodle either especially when having to depress the power button when conditions are wet.

I just contacted Rob from Dinotte, he informed me that there will be an upgrade for current 400L light engines in a month. He says it wont be 2x as bright as the current output but it will be brighter. Nothing was mentioned regarding price.


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm finding that with the 1200+ as a bar mount it has largely made my helmet mount 600 redundant for most rides now. An excellent light.


----------



## bentboy242 (Nov 7, 2009)

Titus Maximus said:


> Eggsactly! Dinotte needs to lose the noodlely rubber mounts already! :madman: The strap is better than an o-ring but the light head can still move, even when it's not wet. A hard mount is so much better, especially when you have to push a button on the back of the light to change levels. I've replaced the strap with this: http://www.cateye.com/store/parts.php?cid=2_23 :thumbsup:
> 
> hi
> I am interested to know which of the three or four mounts displayed will easily adapt to the Dinotte light?
> thanks


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

OK, here you go.


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

The mount I used was H-32 Bracket, and the H-24 spacer set.
All the brackets shown work with the spacer, the difference being the H-24 has a simple screw for the clamp, while the other two have cam locks. the H-24 bracket is for standard size bars. only the H-31 is for oversized bars. The "kitty" is for the spacer only, no bracket. Clear? 

I used rubber washers on both sides of the Dinotte aluminum spacer because I was concerned the screw might bottom out in the light head, possibly causing some damage. Also I think they add some friction to keep parts from turning when tightened down.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Titus, thanks for going out of your way to share these shots and product source info with us. 
That definitely looks more secure over the standard offering. :thumbsup:

Still waiting to hear from Rob wrt what these new offerings are going to be for the 400L lights.....


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

That looks really great. I may go do that too on my 1200.

J.


----------



## suvowner (Oct 17, 2006)

I am pretty Sure it can be converted to the old style 600L/early build 800L mount which is available in the dinette store accessories section

I like the rubber style mount, because i converted my 800l from the old style to the new style rubber so I can quickly move it from bike to bike


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

*New links for Cateye parts:*

Small Parts - Headlights - HL500II - CATEYE STORE

H-24 bracket & spacer - CATEYE STORE


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

*Replacement for DiNotte linguine noodle*

^^^ Thanks Titus, appreciate it! ^^^


----------

